# Where are all the girls!?



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

So our girls need a larger cage, and so i have been shopping around to try and find a great cage at a great price cause why spend more if you dont have to, right? (Plus not in super hurry girls are still young/small) Well while looking around I have found a lot of people with large cages with rats included. Now being on here a little while I have seen plenty of mention how larger mischeifs are better then singles or pairs. So I think great, i can get a large cage and a couple more friends for our two, for a great price or even free.Except they are all boys. Or like 4hours away and with gas thats just not doable. Now I know I dont NEED a cage with more rats, just a bigger cage for the girls to grow into. But I really love the idea of a bigger group so everyone is happy and has plenty of play mates... But all the boys!!I know this is a kinda silly rant but I gotta let it out somewhere xp


----------

